# High point, low point...



## Kristy_07 (Aug 9, 2010)

Ever played this game? Since I've been away, my man and I play nearly every day. I thought I'd try to kick it off here, too!

All you have to do is tell us the highest point of your day, and your lowest point. This is not a vent thread, but it can be really interesting to see what people's different high- and low-lights are.

Each point must be ONLY one short sentence long.

I'll start...

High point: getting a manicure and pedicure from a neighbour for $2.50!! 

Low point: missing home.

Your turn...


----------



## Wally (Aug 9, 2010)

Low point: waking up

High point: passing on a reptile to an APS member


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Aug 9, 2010)

Low Point: Not being able to sleep again!

Hight Point: Watching my Mitchell's Water Monitor climb into my hand (it jumped off pretty quick but it was progress dammit! )


----------



## Wally (Aug 9, 2010)

I am so having grand ideas about a monitor. And an Olive. And a Scrubby. Now listen here Mr bank manager...........................

But it's high and low, depends on the time really


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Aug 9, 2010)

I like your thinking


----------



## Tinky (Aug 9, 2010)

High Point: Mad Dogs gift try against the Dogs, (had me laughing)

Low Point: Marriage


----------



## Funkstaa (Aug 9, 2010)

bahaha love ur low point Tinky ...
High point: waking up to my little rascals for hugs kisses and a ticklefest 
Low point: my nephew still lives with us, as of last night so does his gf and he's still a self imersed lazy slob grrr


----------



## Dallas (Aug 9, 2010)

High point: in bed reading aps threads on my iphone with my electric blanket crankin

Low point: having to get out of bed soon


----------



## Megzz (Aug 9, 2010)

High point: Staying home and being lazy

Low point: Waking up sick


----------



## Chadleystar (Aug 9, 2010)

High Point: Knowing I am going to a friends B'day BBQ tonite and I made her a Cherryripe Cheesecake.. Yumm!!

Lowpoint: Trying to renegociate an EA agreement at work (on behalf of the staff) and continuously getting shafted by management at every turn.


----------



## thals (Aug 9, 2010)

High Point: Getting lotsa random cleaning and chores over and done with after many months of procrastination.

Low Point: Now feeling half dead :lol:


----------



## Kristy_07 (Aug 9, 2010)

thals said:


> Low Point: Now feeling half dead :lol:


 
Which gives you a good excuse to relax and laze around for a while - high point :lol:


----------



## D3pro (Aug 9, 2010)

High Point: Getting work done = $$$
Low point: Only 24 hours in a day


----------



## jordanmulder (Aug 9, 2010)

high point: making good progress on my fake rock.
low point: my sisters rabbit was found dead, (am a bit attached to him) RIP
(hope that wasn't to dramatic)


----------



## slim6y (Aug 9, 2010)

High Point: Having an x-ray on my jaw... Oh what fun...

Low Point: The x-ray shows I really do need my wisdom teeth pulled, but it didn't show anything that was remotely related to why I went for the x-ray in the first place!


----------



## LiasisKing (Aug 9, 2010)

HIGH POINT - thinking i had a double of English with the worst teacher on the planet, only to find out i had a double of drama 

LOW POINT - its Monday, Monday means going back to school after 2 days of not going to school, enough said.


----------



## LiasisKing (Aug 9, 2010)

Megzz said:


> High point: Staying home and being lazy
> 
> Low point: Waking up sick


 
i feel a bit fluey as well, i might just wake up sick tommorow as well


----------



## grizz (Aug 9, 2010)

low point: morning hang over

High point: tanked again this arvo


----------



## miley_take (Aug 9, 2010)

High Point - My corset came and fits perfectly!

Low Point - It's Monday :lol:


----------



## driftoz (Aug 9, 2010)

low point: waking up at 5am for work in 10*c weather

high point: spending my tax money on a new wooden viv and lighting and heating and hide rocks and water bowl for my female woma. edit: oh and getting a cheap tv cabinet to move all my vivs onto.


----------



## TahneeMaree (Aug 9, 2010)

High point: I founded a Gee-Tar!







Low point... I'm starving my bum off waiting for dinner right about nows


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Aug 9, 2010)

(yesterday)
high point: the first of the skinks are emerging from hibernation, random dude did burnout infront of me and mate

low point: walked so much i could hardly keep my eyes open at 8:30


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Aug 9, 2010)

(today)

high point: public schools had day off, sisters(catholic school) didnt

low point:going to school tomorrow after 3 day weekend


----------



## Jay84 (Aug 9, 2010)

High point - Waiting for my tram to work this morning and the sun was beaming... it really did feel like spring!

Low point - Going to the gym for the second time in 4 months knowing i will wake up sore tomorrow lol


----------



## euphorion (Aug 9, 2010)

Low point: rushing one of my dogs to the vet after discovering she had possibly ingested 4000mg of Ibuprophen and also having some of the foil packaging stuck in her gut. 

High point: being offered a paid position by my vet where i volunteer in exchange for practical training.


----------



## Kristy_07 (Aug 9, 2010)

Shoo - what's happening with the puppy? And congrats on the new job


----------



## Sel (Aug 9, 2010)

Low point: Getting my car slammed by a 4wd on the way to work, having to drive it home with the back end totalled and not being able to stop tears all the way home...very low point!

High Point: Having lunch with my awesome friend, what else do you do when your not at work on a monday?


----------



## wiz-fiz (Aug 9, 2010)

Low point: Going 2 school 
High point: Coming home from school   


Will


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Aug 9, 2010)

Low Point: Waking up at 5am going to bed at 2am the night before 

High Point: Beer in the fridge and I caught some AHG treats for my Tree Snake


----------



## Kristy_07 (Aug 9, 2010)

Low point: Headachey today

High point: My boss gave me a whole block of Swiss chocolate!


----------



## ZenPython (Aug 10, 2010)

Low point: having to come to work
High point: having five days off work after today! Yay!


----------



## jordanmulder (Aug 10, 2010)

high point: looking at my cute bearded dragon
low point: starting work soon


----------



## euphorion (Aug 10, 2010)

Kristy_07 said:


> Shoo - what's happening with the puppy? And congrats on the new job


 
Went to coles to check the packaging of the type of tablets she got into, turns out they were 200mg tabs instead of 500mg so potential overdose is much lower than suspected thankfully. She was hospitalised for monitoring, given fluids and meds for the overdose. Had full bloods done to check Kidney function and other things, all came back normal. Had to stay over night last night, i stayed with her right up till close, poor baby. Didn't take rads as i suspected impaction but she's pooping fine so no need. She'll be coming home today hopefully, not sure if we'll do more bloods to check her Kidneys once more but better safe than sorry. Otherwise, you wouldn't know she was crook, still eating, pooping, and bouncing around like the loco monster she is. We'll all be very glad to have her home though. Once again would like to say THANK GOD FOR INSURANCE. Not that it would have made any difference to the level of treatment she got if she wasn't insured but it sure takes a load off my mind wondering how i'm going to cover other bills. Phew!


----------



## Akasha81 (Aug 10, 2010)

Low Point: My sweetheart Kelpie (Bonnie) is not eating and isnt her usual self.. vet appt is 2pm this afternoon..

High Point: Constantly checking on my beautiful new son, a 5ft Coastal named Napoleon.. bought him from another member of APS.. definately the tamest, friendliest snake I have ever held. Love at first site!!!


----------



## Amby_Purr (Aug 10, 2010)

Low Point: My beautiful children whinging and crying....

High Point: Having beautiful children, even if they whinge and cry at me


----------



## Kristy_07 (Aug 10, 2010)

Amby_Purr said:


> Low Point: My beautiful children whinging and crying....
> 
> High Point: Having beautiful children, even if they whinge and cry at me


 
Awww...


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Aug 10, 2010)

high point:buying new snake
low point: slept in


----------



## Tinky (Aug 10, 2010)

hi Point: Left work early to pick up my son from school, enjoyed his company and sunshine.

Low Point: Still married


----------



## LiasisKing (Aug 10, 2010)

High Point - Just had a double of music
Low Point - i am in maths  haha


----------



## ShepQLD (Aug 10, 2010)

High point - one of my budgie pairs are sitting well on the first batch of eggs! and its feeding day for my snakes so I get to hold my new baby 'Micah' (diamond python picked up on Sunday from a member on here) 

Low point - the rain means I have two wet nine month old frustrated Labradors stuck inside creating havoc!


----------



## slim6y (Aug 10, 2010)

High Point - I have one less tooth to clean as of today....

Low Point - I had a tooth pulled today...


----------



## cockney red (Aug 10, 2010)

high point - Mt Everest
low point - Danakil depression


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Aug 10, 2010)

HIGHT POINT: Getting a call from work, hey dont worry about tonight but I'll pay you anyway! So good to have a boss that likes me 
Low Point: Applying for a import license


----------



## Badz_Nrooke (Aug 10, 2010)

High point: schemed to get today off work so i could play with Crucio 

Low point: i wont get paid for playing with my snake....


----------



## jbowers (Aug 10, 2010)

High Point: My new ackies coming out from their stack to play and eat a bunch of roaches.

Low Point: Me stupidly over-worrying and thinking I killed one when I was adjusting some sand near their stack so I pushed him with the side of a stick. Pretty sure that set me back at least a day in that one feeling comfortable in the enclosure.


----------



## TahneeMaree (Aug 10, 2010)

Low point... I had a bad bad day at work 

High Point... I just started a week long holiday off work!


----------



## Dipcdame (Aug 10, 2010)

HIGH point. hearing from my twisted sisters

Low point. feeling lonely and isolated


----------



## Kristy_07 (Aug 10, 2010)

High point : being given 600 condoms by someone at my work, and told to "have a good weekend" :shock:

Low point : the expiry date on them is 15/08/2010 :shock::shock::shock::shock::shock:


----------



## Flaviruthless (Aug 10, 2010)

High Point: Looking at my new reptilian babies and loving them 

Low Point: My mum's in hospital, had a ct scan, with an EEG and MRI tomorrow and they still don't know what's wrong.


----------



## TahneeMaree (Aug 10, 2010)

kristy_07 said:


> high point : Being given 600 condoms by someone at my work, and told to "have a good weekend" :shock:
> 
> Low point : The expiry date on them is 15/08/2010 :shock::shock::shock::shock::shock:


 
lol!


----------



## emma_jane (Aug 10, 2010)

High point: Cunningly avoiding a parking fine.

Low point: Spending 2 hours in a room with dead bodies.


----------



## Kristy_07 (Aug 10, 2010)

emma_jane said:


> High point: Cunningly avoiding a parking fine.
> 
> Low point: Spending 2 hours in a room with dead bodies.



I hope your cunning plan for avoiding the parking fine wasn't to run and hide in the nearest morgue you could find... or killing the parking inspector? :shock:


----------



## emma_jane (Aug 10, 2010)

Kristy_07 said:


> I hope your cunning plan for avoiding the parking fine wasn't to run and hide in the nearest morgue you could find... or killing the parking inspector? :shock:



Uh oh, you're on to me!

Haha nah kidding, I'm a med student :lol:


----------



## Kristy_07 (Aug 10, 2010)

Sure


----------



## Jay84 (Aug 11, 2010)

High Point - Hearing that the ''Ed Hardy'' cothing brand has gone into liquidation! 

Low Point - It is cold and rainy and will be for at least the next week


----------



## Kristy_07 (Aug 11, 2010)

High point : day off work


----------



## sarah_m (Aug 11, 2010)

High point: only 2 more months til I go on holidays

Low point: still 2 more months til I go on holidays (sigh):cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Jay84 (Aug 11, 2010)

wHERE ARE YOU GOING ON HOLIDAYS sARAH? I AM GOING TO pORT dOUGLAS IN nOVEMBER!!!!!


----------



## LiasisKing (Aug 11, 2010)

High Point - MY MUM IS PAYING FOR MY TICKET TO GO TO ANGUS AND JULIA STONE (for my birthday)
Low Point- Its over a month away  haha


----------



## python78 (Aug 11, 2010)

Low Point: going to the doc with my best mate as she has found a lump in her remaining boob.

High Point: finding out the lump is BENIGN YAY!!!


----------



## sarah_m (Aug 11, 2010)

Jay84 said:


> wHERE ARE YOU GOING ON HOLIDAYS sARAH? I AM GOING TO pORT dOUGLAS IN nOVEMBER!!!!!


Your kidding? We are going to Cairns/Cape Tribulation in October


----------



## Jay84 (Aug 11, 2010)

You will have to give me a few tips on where to go then! lol


----------



## miley_take (Aug 11, 2010)

High Point - finding out my plane tickets to Adelaide aren't going to cost as much as I thought

Low Point - They're still going to cost me :lol:


----------



## nabu120 (Aug 11, 2010)

high point- got a call saying i got a job i wanted

low point- now i gotta give my 2 week notice to my current boss who isn't actually that bad


----------



## Kristy_07 (Aug 26, 2010)

Low point - more problems at work *sigh*

High point - coffee & codeine


----------



## tantan (Aug 26, 2010)

High Point - I can see again!!!! (had an ulcer on my eye for the last two days)

Low Point - Still can't go back to work for another day


----------



## missnikki (Aug 26, 2010)

High Point- Finishing the housework and uni work! 
Low Point- Python's shedding so I can't take him out


----------



## Jay84 (Aug 26, 2010)

Low point - have had swine flu for 7 days!

Another low point - I have run out of sick leave so have now had to eat into my annual leave 

High Point - Being looked after by my boy


----------

